# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Boulder Dash®-XL™

## kikorik

*Boulder Dash®-XL™*

*Разработчик:* Catnip Games, First Star Software, Herocraft Ltd.
*Язык интерфейса*: multi/rus
*Системные требования*: Android OS 2.3+
*Тип релиза*: Lite (ограниченный функционал) 
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Версия игры*: 1.0.4
*Размер игры*: 35 mb
*Категория игры*: Головоломки
*Рейтинг на маркете*: 4,1

  
 
_
Boulder Dash®-XL™ – римейк культовой аркады 80-х! Изучай пещеры в поисках алмазов!_

*Дополнительные ссылки:*
Яндекс.Диск
sendfile
f-bit
uploading.com
dropbox
mediafire

----------

